# Decent Turbo Boost/OC? 2500k stock cooler.



## mend0k (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey guys was just wondering if these are decent stats for a 4.0ghz Turbo Boost on an i5 2500k with stock cooling.

Comp Specs:

Case: Antec 1200
Mobo: Asus p8p67 pro
CPU: i5 2500k
PSUiablotek 850w
HDD: WD Green caviar 1tb
GPU: MSI 560ti twin frozr
Memory Cooler: Corsair dual fan kit.

I am planning on getting liquid cooling as well, just don't know which to get, kinda have my eyes on a thermaltake bigwater 760 plus, because it matches my tower almost perfectly. But new to this so any help is appreciated.

And as for the psu i've seen people trolling on how crappy Diablotek is but, as of now it hasn't failed me yet, but don't want to risk anything so probably going to upgrade to a corsair 750tx.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Liquid cooling offers no advantage over a good air cooler for the normal user and there is always the concern of leakage.
You have heard correctly. Diablotek PSU's are very poor quality.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX or GS Series) are top quality.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Also even if you have yer heart on water cooling, don't buy Thermaltake. Try looking at performance PC'S, for there pre made water cooling units. As stated water cooling is over kill for the Sandy Bridge plate forum.

If that PSU should go bad, it could take out the CPU, memory, motherboard, HDD, ETC. I'd spend my money on that first, the PSU is the heart of a computer you wouldn't buy a cheap pace maker for your chest would you?


----------

